# Golf mk4 Locking problems



## vl_chris (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys, just joined the website.
I've got a problem with my central locking and alarm on my mk4 golf se tdi
Basically, neither of my key fobs will work, i have to put the key in the door to unlock it, but if i do this if someone opens one of the other doors or boot before i put the key in the ignition the alarm goes off. Added to this the immobilizer kicks in and stops the engine running, although if you restart it it works fine. Another thing i noticed that happened at the same time as the rest of this is the buzzer for when you leave the lights on and open the door has stopped working.
Now, if it rains or if i wash the car everything starts working again.
I took the car to VW and they charged me £100 to diagnose it and told me that it was a problem with the key fob and i need a new one @ £130 (i think not)
I've heard that sometimes the mk4 golfs suffer from dry solder joints. 
Has any one had this problem before or heard of it and if so can you point me in the right direction cause its getting really annoying now.
Cheers in advance
Chris


----------



## TomC11 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Golf mk4 Locking problems (vl_chris)*

Got a similar problem with my 2002 Jetta GLS VR6 (A4 config).
Both the key fobs stopped locking/unlocking the car recently. Initially this was temp linked: things worked on warm days then stooped on cold days this past winter. Hmmm...thermal intermittant electrical problem...where to start?
Changed fob battery: no good. Dealer says replace the convenience control module (US$650). All of the other convenience module functions work, so I'm beginning to think that it's the actual remote entry module that's the problem.
I've seen reference to a "white box" as part of the keyless entry on the forums, as well as several other people who have a similar problem with their cars. Is the remote entry a separate module that can go bad? I'd like to start with easy things to replace before I start paying big money for a new module that might not need fixed.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Golf mk4 Locking problems (TomC11)*

This sounds like an extension of the infamous Driver's Door Lock Module Failure syndrome.
Essentially, many of the early MkIVs (including mine) have robot-welded soldering on the electro-mechanical door-locking component within the driver's door that comes apart after several years. Just soldering that didn't take or wasn't done quite right initially... and eventually it fails. All other doors seem not to have a problem with this (but the hatches in Golfs/GTIs are apparently the second place that this problem crops up, though I have not had this).
The more classic symptoms are the car/immobilzer/alarm not recognizing that the driver's door has been unlocked: You unlock with the remote or key, then after a moment the door buttons suck back down into the lock position and the alarm goes off. Interior lights and all won't come on upon opening the driver's door, but will when others are opened.
A few people give me odd looks when I say "Open your door and then close it again, will you?" if I turn the car off and take the key out and I know we're going to be a minute or two. Opening another door results in all systems recognizing that you're not trying to steal the car, etc.
There's a DIY thread in the MkIV forum someplace regarding how to fix this. The good news is that it looks pretty easy, a simple re-soldering of four or six contact points. The bad news is that you need to take your entire damn door apart to get to it! I'm not going to try this; looks like a weekend's worth of work.
For what it's worth, though, a dealer near me quoted $380-something to replace the module in question (they won't re-solder... though the part itself is I think 140 of that 380).
Anyway, this might not be what's going on with you guys, but it sounds like it certainly could be coming from the same problem. My issue did some on-again/off-again stuff with changes in seasons and temperatures for two years, also. Now it's pretty consistent: Usually everything works how it's supposed to and sometimes it doesn't. But once you know what's going on it's a lot easier to live with.


----------



## TomC11 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Golf mk4 Locking problems (TomC11)*

Hi all,

Here's an update.

Talked to a friend of mine at a shop who looked up a VW TSB on this very topic ("keyless remote intermittent or inop"). It's a known problem with this model. 
Step 1: Manually reprogram the remotes using the procedure in the owner's manual. Start with the master remote.

Reprogrammed the remotes and they both work great.

Avoided being ripped off by the dealer for $650.

Hope this helps you out.

Cheers,

Tom C.


----------



## vl_chris (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Golf mk4 Locking problems (TomC11)*

Another update,
I've tried repairing both my remotes but that does nothing.
I cleaned my car at the weekend, remote central locking worked for 2 days then stopped.
Then we had a really hot day and it worked until the sun went down.
What is goin on????????


----------

